# Success or failure after moving to stack and tilt



## neil ingle (Jul 22, 2012)

Title says it all really.

Been researching the method and sounds logical method. 
Does anyone have any success or failure stories after trying to move from conventional methods to this?

Thanks

Neil


----------



## bobmac (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it's ok for the short and medium irons as it promotes a steep angle of attack into the ball. However, I know of people who struggle with the longer clubs, especially the driver as they find it difficult to flatten the angle of attack as the weight moves forward


----------



## JustOne (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you define as success?

I changed to 'my version' of S&T on Jan 1st 2010 and shot a personal best 4 under par 7 months and 23 days later after being injured throughout the year and not practicing at all... is that success?

You get out what you're prepared to put in... the pattern is definitely viable, makes a lot of sense, and will more than likely improve your ball striking.... but if you don't embrace it then you might aswell carry on swishing away the way you currently are. It would be no different than changing from a 1 plane swing to a 2 plane swing and then not really trying... then blaming the 2 plane swing for not working properly.

I did find that it was a swing that I could just go to without having to have 100,000 swing thoughts... if I didn't practice I didn't feel that I was back at square one. Even now that I don't play a lot (or practice) I still feel pretty confident when I tee it up... it's the short game that deserts you the fastest! 

There's plenty of support here on the forum if you decide to give it a go... what's your h/cap? history in the game?

regards
James.


----------



## big_russ (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been stacking for about 18 months now and the way it has improved my game is that I am now a much better ball striker and I have more confidence in the shot pattern and ball flight. I have also found that I am now hitting my driver better and further than ever before.

Just a side note for Bob, if the swing pattern is followed correctly there is absolutely no truth in the myth that it promotes a steep angle of attack into the ball. If you can get a viewing of the new DVD's then all the trackman data is there to see.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 22, 2012)

big_russ said:



			Just a side note for Bob, if the swing pattern is followed correctly there is absolutely no truth in the myth that it promotes a steep angle of attack into the ball. If you can get a viewing of the new DVD's then all the trackman data is there to see.
		
Click to expand...

I agree about the angle of attack as the plane would be flatter for the longer irons/woods anyway, regardless of the elements within the pattern. As a connected rotation there is less lifting of the arms/club than you'll find with most other patterns.




You have the new DVD's.....??


----------



## bobmac (Jul 22, 2012)

if the swing pattern is followed correctly there is absolutely no truth  in the myth that it promotes a steep angle of attack into the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Really?
I don't think so


----------



## big_russ (Jul 22, 2012)

[QUOTE/]You have the new DVD's.....??[/QUOTE]

Yes, they are fantastic. DVD 4 is all swings and data with no speaking/instruction. Just makes you want to go out and hit more balls.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 22, 2012)

You have the new DVD's.....??
		
Click to expand...





			Yes, they are fantastic. DVD 4 is all swings and data with no speaking/instruction. Just makes you want to go out and hit more balls.
		
Click to expand...

When you feel like lending them to me for a week let me know


----------



## PIng (Jul 22, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I think it's ok for the short and medium irons as it promotes a steep angle of attack into the ball. However, I know of people who struggle with the longer clubs, especially the driver as they find it difficult to flatten the angle of attack as the weight moves forward
		
Click to expand...

I've just started experimenting with S&T because I'm always topping/fatting the ball on the fairway. Early days yet (one round) and good results, nearly everything struck cleanly and it would have been a personal best if it wasn't for the course being like a bog.  As Bob says, found it difficult with the longer clubs and reverted to weight on the right leg for driver and 3 wood.


----------



## Captain_Black (Jul 22, 2012)

Have tried it.
I find that for short to medium irons, the ball striking is crisper but, I have a tendency to pull the ball to the left.
Also, with the longer irons & woods it just feels cramped & I seem to run out of room to swing properly.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 22, 2012)

Another S&T merchant here.

My game has never been so consistant since switching. 

Not sure the pattern suits just mid/short irons an I can hit my 3 and 4 irons equally well. 

I hit my 17* hybrid and 5 wood pretty well too, driver is still a work in progress, but I've always struggled with  the driver, regardless of swing pattern.

How confident am in the pattern as regards ball striking? Well I switched from my R7 Game improvers to my MP32 blades and have no plans on going back.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2012)

I dabbled for a while after James spent an afternoon discussing and showing it to me. Worked well short term but I couldn't get the long irons and woods to work. Went back to the swing I was using (not great). Personally I am a one plane player (a la Kuchar) and I am getting much better and more consistent results although it feels very similar in nature to S&T


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought the book
accquired the dvd 

tried it then gave up. No coaches local enough so went back to the traditional route. Crap with that also but at least I can have a lesson here and there to sort a few of the issues out.


----------

